# Do you love this board?



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Shout as loud as you can Rockets fans!

Show your love for the Rockets in this thread. We need A LOT of them.

Inside voice has it that BBF management is going to put on team color skin for its forums. 

Don't you think its time for us to get our own?

(BTW, Boston just got theirs today. With your helps, we can be next.)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We should have gotten on a long time ago. This is one of the most popular boards without a skin.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Maybe we should bring a bunch of fans that overrate our team and post things that don't have **** to do with the team...


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

TMAC for Kobe might get us some skin!:lol:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah! :twave:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

love is a strong word. i mean, i like this board as a friend. i maybe even _like_ like it. but i'm not sure im ready to take that next step to love...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

In honor of this thread, and to coax some fricking love from the powers that be, I will share my two new videos of last season highlights...

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iP00LY11_V4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iP00LY11_V4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P8FTw4fZYu0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P8FTw4fZYu0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

haven't been around as much as I've been busy, but this site will always have my full support. And I've been complaining about the "team skin" issue for the longest time for us, it'll be coming soon....

And I LOVE all y'all who post here on the Rockets board :makeout:


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

I don't know if I _love_ the board, but I turn up without fail pretty much every day.


----------



## brantonli (Aug 11, 2007)

This board? Uuuh, well I guess not too much, since I'm new and this forum doesn't seem as active as other boards (though with good bball discussions). But I will say one thing......I love CLUTCHFANS!!!!!! (oh yeah, and the Rockets). A mod should be sporting this picture:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

B, it will pick up during the season, everything is a bit slow here because of the offseason.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

It has been a while but, this will finally be the year that Houston begins to get lumped back in with the big names in the West like Phoenix, Dallas, and San Antonio.

Let's also not forget that Dallas, San Antonio, and Houston are in the same division. Houston will be #1 or #2 in our division this year which will mean a 1 to 4 seed in the playoffs as well.

Teams hate playing the Texas Triangle but, they will hate it even more this year.:clap2:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

dammit give us the skin we so righlty deserve:worthy:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol thanks for the videos Hayesfan. That Shane Battier hustle play is funny.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Rockets skin would look real nice.


----------

